# 5/10 Offshore report - First trip in the new boat



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, decided to head offshore today for some bottom bumpin/trolling. Headed to the Tenneco in 3-5's, and the new boat handled it well. Not much was happening there, so we played around with some bobos...



















Then, we trolled around the edge for a couple hours. Got one nice wahoo bite on the yozuri bonita, but got off after a few seconds :doh. Later, we hit up some bottom spots on the way in. Got a decent AJ bite going,as usualmost of them measured 27.5 inches on the ruler.




























No keepers for the day, but was definately a lot of fun, and a good test for the new boat.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice report and congratulations on the new boat! Are you still in the breaking inphase? Sure would be interested in the performance numbers on those verados. We went out to the Chevron rig a few days ago with live hardtails and didn't catch a keeper.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nah, we're out of the breaking in phase. The boat had some hours from previous sea trials, etc. We burned about 50 gallons yesterday on our trip, and we never turned off the engines.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report & photos! Sweet lookingboat.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

That was a great first trip! Lets get back out there and get that hoo


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great first trip! No mechanical problems,fires electrical problemsor unwanted water coming in and you made it back under your own power. For a first trip out I'd call it a great success and you caught a few fish to boot.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats on a beautiful new boat and a good first time on the water on it.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice boat True-King....We saw you out there a couple of times. We were in the 2700 Triton. We caught nothing but big snapper at the Tennaco, So we headed back to the west. That boat looks awesome in the water. Nice rig!!!!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah we saw you guys to. We were leaving as you guys were pulling up.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Konz....That was us that pulled up on you guys at the Freighter later Sat. Afternoon.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats that is one sweet ride !!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Brad K (5/12/2008)*Konz....That was us that pulled up on you guys at the Freighter later Sat. Afternoon.


Yeah I know buddy, these guys showed up later.


----------

